# New car issues



## Cmstewart (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all, 

New to the site, fantastic tips, guides and advice, thanks everyone.
Just bought a new Qashqai (black) which turned up with some light swirl marks, I wasn't exactly delighted but they are reasonably light. My issue was I found a half inch scratch on the car once I got it home. 

The dealership advised they will send it to their body shop and correct for me but I'm worried it might come back in a worse state with either a poor job or more swirls!

Has anyone had a similar situation? Would you let them do the work or just put up with it?

Chris


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cmstewart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the site, fantastic tips, guides and advice, thanks everyone.
> Just bought a new Qashqai (black) which turned up with some light swirl marks, I wasn't exactly delighted but they are reasonably light. My issue was I found a half inch scratch on the car once I got it home.
> ...


I would definately not put up with it, take it back to them and let them sort it out for your satisfaction. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fair play to the dealer, they could have easily wiped their hands of the responsibility. Go in and speak to them, ask them who does their bodyshop repairs, then make a decision based on the answer given.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

from what little dealings i have had reguarding dealership body shops,they dont know a swirl from a curly wurly.but if you let them do it and your happy then you have to give them the benefit of the doubt.but make sure you go over it once they have touched it.


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Chris,

That is a classic new car situation. The consensus along with my personal experience as a pro detailer is that dealers trash new cars. The problems you face with letting them have it are:

1. Overspray on adjacent panels, which will require claying to remove, followed by some machine polishing to get the paint defect free.

2. More faint swirl marks or worse when the bodyshop wash monkey attacks it with a grit filled sponge and dirty rag.

I would suggest living with it or asking for some money off. This all happened because they didn't treat your car right. They'll disrespect it again and then be treated just as bad by the bodyshop. If you run your finger nail over the scratch and you feel it catch, even slightly, then it can't be machine polished out. However, if it doesn't catch, it can. That may be your best option along with some corrective machine polishing by a pro.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## Cmstewart (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your replies, I'll double check the scratch after I've washed it this weekend and make my decision based in the comments above! I'll keep you informed!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The body shop would be manufacturers/dealership approved so won't void the manufactures paint warranty,therefore they have standards and their reputation to maintain,and It'd be down to you to inspect and accept or reject the repair.And like mentioned above the dealership could have washed their hands of your complaint,but have shown goodwill,and have shown a willingness to put wrongs to rights,give them the benefit of the doubt.
Remember we shouldn't tar everyone with the same brush,I hope you have a happy outcome.


----------

